# CFL's daylight or bright white ?



## BSki8950 (Jan 11, 2007)

i went to a local store looking for cfl's .. they had 3 different kinds .. im just startin a new grow and i know i need lights that give off blue light in the spectrum chart ... i think anyways ... but they had daylight and bright white and another kind that i forgot .. i was wondering what to use .. i thought i should use the daylight cfl's so i bought them but now im not so sure ... im sure someone will set me straight ... thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 12, 2007)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> i went to a local store looking for cfl's .. they had 3 different kinds .. im just startin a new grow and i know i need lights that give off blue light in the spectrum chart ... i think anyways ... but they had daylight and bright white and another kind that i forgot .. i was wondering what to use .. i thought i should use the daylight cfl's so i bought them but now im not so sure ... im sure someone will set me straight ... thanks


*What you are looking for are the cool white CFL'S if i'm not mistaken. Here is a link to a thread Cyberquest posted about CFL's. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8581*


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 12, 2007)

well cfl technology is growing fast, even more so in the horticulture industry, i have even found new cfl bulbs capable of producing the same light as a 1500w MH  and are only rates at 300w of power to burn 

the daylight bulb should work great for veg growth, did it happen to mention on the package what the color temp was?  ( 2700k-5000K) if not what was the company that makes the bulbs and i will find out for you what K it is. 

i am the resaerch master


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 12, 2007)

yea i was lookin for the cool white cfl's but i couldnt find them at the home depot... cyber the companys name is n:vision ... they are 2 23 watt bulbs = 90 watts it says ... day light they are called ....there was nothin about the color temp .. thanks for the help guys


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 12, 2007)

I read in some books and maybe even in here (don't remember), you should have a mix of cool white and warm white in the same quantity.
Am I wrong?     I actually have a mix of those lights in my grow box....


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 12, 2007)

your fime hemp o kitty, it is good to have a small mixtue of light, because even though the plants sensitivity peaks at 425nm in veg stage, its not the only light it uses. take green light for example, the plant does not absorb green light, BUT when that green light is reflected off its green leaves it creates a far-red color it can use.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 12, 2007)

Spectrometer plot of an N:Vision "Daylight" 5500°K


----------



## Brouli (Jan 12, 2007)

CQ is right  but 23 give you 1600 lumes ,26 give you 1750 lumes  and personaly the best 42 give you 2200 lumes cool white


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 12, 2007)

yeah but the 42w around here are like $10 a peice. i can get the 26w ones in four packs for like $12.


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 13, 2007)

ok so am i alright with the day lights or should i go a diff route .. im just startin a new grow .... please let me know cyber .....


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 13, 2007)

they will work, next time you are out, pick up a couple 2700k ones or warm white ones and put them in there with them and give them a nice mix of light.


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks cyber .. im going try and get those 2700k ones and veg with them and maybe a warm white as well ...


----------



## Brouli (Jan 14, 2007)

cq   i got 4 pack of 42 watt   for $19.95   from target


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 14, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> cq   i got 4 pack of 42 watt   for $19.95   from target



damn thats a good price, i am gonna see if i can track them down on their website to add to my "cfl lighting 101" thread. 

what color spectrum are they?


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 15, 2007)

hey cyber ... i just cant seem to find the 42 watts just yet but i found some 30 watts called - Slyvania Daylight extra ... i think the color temp was 3500k .. let me know what u think


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 15, 2007)

i just need a perfect set of blue and red spectrum bulbs and i think i keep buying the wrong stuff .. i read through ur cfl 101 and some of it i understand .. but how many 42 watts or 30 watt bulbs would i need ???


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 15, 2007)

42w = 2600 lumens
26w = 1600 lumens

30w i will have to research for you. 

so i need to know how big your grow room is so i know the square footage. 

if its 4 x 2 for example, thats 6 square feet. for 6 sq ft you need 20,000 total lumens for veg, and 30,000 total lumens for flower.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 15, 2007)

can you order stuff off the internet? that might be your best bet. the 42w ones are a little harder to find sometimes. just remember all these bulbs you got so far will work, just getting them in there peak ranges for veg and flower will produce bigger results. they say a nice blend of the color spectrum is best for veg and looks like your finding different color spectrums so you should be fine man. 

dont stress it too much, they will grow man.


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 15, 2007)

haha yea i know im stressin out about it .... well im startin my grow in a cabinet which im going to cut holes in and all of that .. i will give u the dimensions soon .... then when they grow 2 big for the cabinet im going to move them . i will be able to order from the internet soon .... thanks for your help ...


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 15, 2007)

its prob 2 x 2 prob .. kind tiny but i just need it for about 3 weeks then i will find a another hidden spot ...


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 15, 2007)

then you only need 12,000 lumens for good veg growth, maybe 16,000 for maximun, but 12,000 will work fine.


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 15, 2007)

alright .. would heat be an issue at all with this small space and these lights ?.. i will be running a small fan of course .. thanks cyber .. huge help


----------



## Droster (Jan 15, 2007)

Heat shouldnt be to much of a problem if at all none.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 15, 2007)

my closet temps are about 82 degrees with the door cracked and i have 12 cfls in a 2 x 4 x 3 area. nothing a cheap exhaust fan wouldnt cure if things get too warm, in my hps room i use a regular bathroom style squirrel fan to **** out hot air.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 15, 2007)

CQ   so i got stedy 80 degrees  is that ok ??


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 15, 2007)

yeah should be good, they say though that cooler temps, and more blueish light in veg will promote more females.
i did install another fan last night in my veg closet, its a 4in inline and i just cut a whole in the door and put it level with all the lights sucking the heat out and dropped me to a nice 77 degrees with the door completely closed.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 15, 2007)

i dont have a grow box yet   so its a whole closet i got in  , i got 3 tiles that go around  and  on open side i got fan blew on it ,  but when i put my hand  between plants is cool i think mu termometer is mest up .

how do you add reputation is that little icon  under those green squares ??


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 15, 2007)

yeah its like a white scale looking thing, maybe its a bong :rofl: just beside the green circle if someone is online.


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 18, 2007)

10 days away to get my ak-47 seeds and see what i can make of these lights ... i think that sylvania 30 watt will work ok .... my friend was growing a nice plant off a incandescent plant light.. and the plant looked great ... know anything about that ???? i couldnt believe it


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 18, 2007)

hey cyber .. i just took some pics .. one is of the sylvania daylight extra 30 watt . and the other is the n:vision  23 watt ... i think the n:vision is shooting out light that possibly is on the blue spectrum but the sylvania looks like a reg light .. let me know what you think ..


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 18, 2007)

sorry about the low detail camera i was using


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 18, 2007)

yeah the sylvania looks more blue spectrum, i would shoot for getting ahold of more of those ones as your grow gets bigger. nothing wrong with the other one though, its good to have a little mix of light. i would go two blue ones to one red, that way your plants get a good wide spectrum. remember the sun has all the colors in it, so if it was outside it would be getting red spectrum light too, but in the summer months its a more blueish light. thats what your trying to simulate.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 18, 2007)

cyberquest:
damn thats a good price, i am gonna see if i can track them down on their website to add to my "cfl lighting 101" thread. 

what color spectrum are they?

sorry man i just read that question 

the bulbs that i got are :

42 Watt 2700 Kelvin (Warm White)

Average Rated Life (hr): 10000 
Ballast Type: Electronic, High Frequency (45KHZ) 
Base: Medium 
Color Rendering Index (CRI): 84 
Color Temperature (K): 2700 
Current (A): 0.7 
Diameter (in) 2.8 
Industry Standards UL and CUL Listed, FCC Part 18, Subpart C 
Initial Lumens at 25C: 2800 
Maximum Overall Length - MOL (in) 7.0 
Nominal Voltage (V): 120 
Nominal Wattage (W): 42 
Starting Method Modified Rapid Start 
Starting Temperature F (C) -20 
Total Harmonic Distortion (THD) 150percent 
UPC CODE 762148-28942 








and they were on sale   but i bought  6 of them  i got stash 

i think that was a good deal .??


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks cyber


----------



## night501 (Jan 19, 2007)

im having a pery good grow with cfls.
i have a 40w of all 3 types.
seems to be doing fine for me.
check at lowes or home depot you would be suprized to find stuff you didnt even know you needed but once you saw it you new its potential. i spend over $100 everytime i go to lowes.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 19, 2007)

my ones that are vegging under cfl's look much busher then the one i let veg in the HPS room. the one in the HPS room is tall and lanky and the ones in the Cfl room are short and compact.


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 19, 2007)

yea i looked in both lowes and home depot and they dont have any cool white .. just daylight ... and all i can find for red spectrum in warm white or bright white .. forget ... but right now i just got my seeds from nirvana and i hope they germinate ... wet paper towl in a bag in a warm spot right ????


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 19, 2007)

yep, warm dark place, i sit mine on top of the monitor nice and warm there, just make sure the bag dont leak. i use a small tupperware container wrapped with a towel, but a bag will work too, you want to keep in the moisture doesnt matter how.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 20, 2007)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> yea i looked in both lowes and home depot and they dont have any cool white .. just daylight ... and all i can find for red spectrum in warm white or bright white ..


 
Hey BSki, remember that you need both red and blue, or warm and cool, lights.
"Daylight (Blue) is responsible for the growth of the stem and roots. Warm tone (Red) is responsible for the development of the leaves and the flowers. Only a combination of both colors will give the most suitable light for plants" (from "I love it" of Michael D. Meredith).
I have my plants under both lights and I have to say that they are doing fine.

I think I'm going to move to the US soon. Everything is sooooo cheeeeaaapppp!!!!!
Just one tube of florescent light with support, here where I live, it costs not less than 19 EUR, which is almost 25 US Dollars. I have 7 of those lights.....yes, expensive!!!!

I was looking at an ad in an American magazine and I saw a Jeep  Cherokee with prices starting from 12,000 USD. I WAS SHOCKED!!!!!! Where I live, a Jeep Cherokee will not cost you less than 80,000 EUR, which in USD is 103,723.68!!! I know it's hard to believe but this is real!!! I'm seriously thinking to move over.....


----------

